
Chrome Canary Shows Off Material Design 2 – Now on macOS - Sreyanth
Chrome&#x27;s Canary build now has the new UI by default on macOS, and it seems to look much neater.<p>Earlier this year, it was reported that Canary users on Windows were able to access this UI by enabling the top-chrome-md flag (src: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;beebom.com&#x2F;google-chrome-canary-revamped-material-design&#x2F;).
======
togusa2017
On a different topic. I feel material design makes website a clone of another
website .

~~~
Sreyanth
I felt the same with Bootstrap as well as most users don't change the default
styling.

I think it is the CSS frameworks that make websites look like clones and not
necessarily the design systems on which the frameworks are based on.

